# Interstar part required searched everywhere



## donny121 (Mar 31, 2013)

Please can someone help me find a part for my van, its a 2008 interstar and has a 2.5 turbo engine and 6 speed gearbox.

I need a bush of some sort that is attached to the gearbox and support the drive shaft and keeps it central as it enters the gearbox. i have searched high and low and cannot find what its called or where to buy.

Your help is appreciated,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like what we call a driveshaft support bearing in the US, but ours would attach to the body, not the gearbox. There is a rubber insulator that tends to fail and collapse over time between the bearing and the bracket of the support assembly and gets replaced as an assembly. It is used on split or two-piece driveshafts. Unfortunately, we don't have Interstars in the US, so I can't help you much there. Nissan can't get the part for you?


----------



## donny121 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your quick reply, now I know what its called I may have a better chance of finding. Not sure about Nissan will try them though should of done that tbh but wanted to know what to ask for.


----------

